# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  New acoustic chronograph

## Norway

I've gotten my hands on a new acoustic chronograph. I can't say too much about it yet as I have used it only once. What I can say for sure about it is:

Very compact - great for me who need the space in the backpack
Very easy to use
Records all shots regardless of light
Expensive compared to my Shooting Chrono, but that one is a PIA to set up compared to this.

Now that I've read the instruction manual I know to use the spirit level to get the chrono as a level chrono gives better readings (goes for all types pf chrono really). 
Remembers 99 shots, will not go away if you turn the unit OFF. You have to press RESET. Fps or Msec by a button touch, but no ES function.
HUGE sensor area, I'm seeing the possibility to record every shot I make during a target session - should make for formidable V0/ temperature data.

So far very happy, will have to see if it'll survive in my backpack...

----------


## geezejonesy

very impresive   :Cool:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Im feeling a forum bulk buy is in order.

I would take one. And once i know the price could probably sell another 10.

----------


## veitnamcam

How expensive?
Who supplies them?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Steinertsensingsystems.com

----------


## veitnamcam

If there not superstar prices I could be keen.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Ebay.com    $368 USD

----------


## zimmer

Norway started the same thread on the "other" forum under Reloading. It would be bad form to post the link wouldn't it? A lot more info has been posted there. US$368 ex EBAY is a tad expensive.  I am keen.  Good Christmas pressy for me.

----------


## R93

Gota love the pouch you used for your allen keys Thomas :Thumbsup:

----------


## Norway

Pink is perfect! Just doesn't get lost.

Try emailing them for a quote (vertebrae dot no). The deal I have for them to host my videos it that they give you guys a percentage off if they can. I saw the $368 price on ebay, list price is NOK 2495 on their webpage. 

Happy with mine so far, but haven't used it much. Will be a review of the chrono in the next issue (?) of a gunmagazine here, I'll see what he writes...

----------


## geezejonesy

ive just emailed to vertebrae  asking for a quote   waiting  waitin waiting  ruff guess it s price is just over $500 nz

----------


## zimmer

> ive just emailed to vertebrae  asking for a quote   waiting  waitin waiting  ruff guess it s price is just over $500 nz


Wait with anticipation for your reply which I am sure you will post.
I worked it out at NOK 2495 converted to NZ $ = NZ$536.50 minus 25% sales tax = $NZ402 then less a "Norway" discount if they will oblige.
Have no idea what shipping and insurance is from Norway.  Have heard of some horror stories from the UK but have also been scalped many times from the States.
Assume at really worst case NZ$80 that would make it around NZ$480.
Then gst and the other fees will leave it something like NZ$590 at your door.
Be interested to see how close my gestimation is.  I am still quite keen on one but I already own 3 other types of chronographs so may be a bit hard to get the necessary approvals.  :Sad:

----------


## redbang

Very nice, simple and easy, quick to set up. Hmmmmmm. . . get pissed off with the stuffin about I do to set up my present one, could be a cheap CED M2 coming up soon !

Will be very keen to see the proper full review when it happens.

----------


## zimmer

I know this is getting a bit off topic and I don't want to put a hex on the ability for you to sell yours but I am now on my third CED.  They have all failed with the computer interface. Not that you need to use that - pencil and paper work just fine. First one was the early model which I didn't mind upgrading from to the M2.  But then the M2 failed but was replaced under warranty.  Otherwise they are excellent machines.  My mate has a 3 screen Oehler and I shot mine in tandem with his and they both read the same.  The only difference was his had a printer (so what).  I can have mine set up and be shooting in a fraction of the time it takes him to set up his. End of off topic!

----------


## puku

Nice shooting Norway and a great video as always.

How cheap are we talking Red?  I could take it off you for what it would cost you to put in the dump...

----------


## Dreamer

Have orderd one myself and is $415.20NZ if it gets through costums  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

I can see its advantages if it works out to be as accurate as a good Oehler or CED M2.  I just bought an M2 and IR screens on someones advice and I am happy with it so far. It is a waste of time in any wind, no matter how good your stand is. 
Shooting on dusk in good conditions is novel to me. This acoustic thing could be shot over in any conditions I spose. 
I wonder if some wind will effect the shockwave of the projectile and give faster or slower readings. Its too new a concept for me to be interested yet, but I will be keeping an eye on them.

----------


## The Claw

I would be keen on 1 too, have often thought I really should have a chrony, just never actually got round to buying one...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------


## redbang

> Nice shooting Norway and a great video as always.
> 
> How cheap are we talking Red?  I could take it off you for what it would cost you to put in the dump...


I think I'll just wait a bit yet. . . .  :Wink: 

I went to the IR screens too, and found it much more reliable, also hang one of those 12v starter packs off the tripod so it doubles as a power source and blow over preventer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I would be keen on 1 too, have often thought I really should have a chrony, just never actually got round to buying one...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Buy my shooting crony and il get one of these :Thumbsup:

----------


## geezejonesy

The price is 1980nok (around 360usd, depending on the exchange rate), and you get a ten percent discount for mentioning Thomas Haugland. Shipping to NZ is 177nok. The superchrono is in stock, and will be shipped immediately after ordering 
Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## zimmer

redbang and R93 - where did you buy your IR screens?
After considering I think that will be the best option for me as well.
And if the new technology is well proven down the track I will have a look again then.

----------


## DAF

> redbang and R93 - where did you buy your IR screens?
> After considering I think that will be the best option for me as well.
> And if the new technology is well proven down the track I will have a look again then.


I got my IR screens from Sinclairs, 
but you can also get them from RSI - CED M2 Chronograph

----------


## zimmer

> I got my IR screens from Sinclairs, 
> but you can also get them from RSI - CED M2 Chronograph


Thanks for that DAF.  That is where I got my very original CED from.  I sent them an email and have just received a very convuluted non helpful reply. I also bought a CED bag from Boxtrade in Aus. He is an agent.  His prices now seem to have become riduculous.  I guess I will have to go with Sinclairs grrrr.

----------


## R93

> Thanks for that DAF.  That is where I got my very original CED from.  I sent them an email and have just received a very convuluted non helpful reply. I also bought a CED bag from Boxtrade in Aus. He is an agent.  His prices now seem to have become riduculous.  I guess I will have to go with Sinclairs grrrr.



I got mine from Sinclairs as well. Ordered for $90 odd US and they were here in 10 days. They make a difference thats for sure. Dont forget you will need 12v batt pack to power them.

----------


## DAF

> Thanks for that DAF.  That is where I got my very original CED from.  I sent them an email and have just received a very convuluted non helpful reply. I also bought a CED bag from Boxtrade in Aus. He is an agent.  His prices now seem to have become riduculous.  I guess I will have to go with Sinclairs grrrr.


PM sent

----------


## redbang

Yes, mine from Sinclairs too.

This lot have the bags for a good price. . Range Equipment - Serious Shooters

. . . and the IR screens, and the CED shooting mats are bloody good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## redbang

> Have orderd one myself and is $415.20NZ if it gets through costums


Keen to know how you get on with that, do tell when it arrives. .  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Norway

I've tried tilting it and wow, my Hornet suddenly does 5500 fps!  ;D

I'm not quite familiar with it yet, but it certainly is more user-friendly in a dark environment like mine. Really like the quick setup and pack size, but I have not yet determined accuracy. A 50 shot average put my Hornet loads to 747 msec (I think it was?) which was the same as the Shooting Chrony said. 

Another mistake I do in this film is placing the acoustic chronograph behind the Chrony - this means sound shadow can affect the accuracy. I'll switch them around next attempt. According to the manufacturer, using the level bubble isn't critical, the important thing is to get the aim PARALLELL to the bullet. This means if you have the chronograph close and shoot 30 cm over it, you must aim the chronograph 30 cm under your target. This was a tad hard with my eyes...

----------


## Norway

... this chronograph was very interesting to me. If all the pieces come together the next couple of days I'll get access to a german uber-chronograph and I'll get perfect V0 figures to compare the chronographs with. Fingers crossed for 2013...

----------


## geezejonesy

ordered one  lets see how long it takes to get here NZ $440 ish  freight incld

----------


## Dreamer

This turned up today

😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Sweet! How long untill we see a report?

----------


## Dreamer

Hopefully Sunday I'll have a play  :Have A Nice Day: ,unfortunately I won't have my ced m2 chrony as one of the bits with the cable that holds the screens has shit itself  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## geezejonesy

Hey dreamer does it come with a tripod??

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dreamer

No,just an Allen key to remove the battery compartment cover.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Norway

Congratulations!

I have another film upcoming on the Superchrony. Short version:
I got very reliable results (measured V0 was only 2 msec off expected V0) when I aimed the chrono at a 200m target and fired the bullet appr 40 cm (can't remember what it says on the back of the chrono). According to the Steinert accuracy calculator this was supposed to give 99,6% accuracy in the measurement if I remember.

By tilting or leveling (i.e. not aiming carefully) at shorter range targets I don't get this good readings. Monday they will send me/lend me two (!) german uber-chronographs and I'll get definitive answers on how accurate it is.

Hopefully this will save you some of the worry I've had comparing it to my Chrony.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Thanks for that Norway.

----------


## geezejonesy

Mine arrived this mornin


Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

Good stuff! Can someone please put up a report on the accuracy of one of these things. If they are reliably accurate they would be way easier to set up and use than anything else, light and moderate wind conditions will never be a problem again. Making them IMO the best thing available in a decent price range.
Arguably an Oehler or CED2 would be the best optical ones to compare one to.

Looking forward a comparison.

----------


## geezejonesy

I ll try n test some shots when this rains gone

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dreamer

I have put a few rounds over mine but haven't got my ced m2 to compare with.Need a new sensor,will see if I can borrow one.
But so far seem to be working well,a lot easier to set up and use.The first time the wind picked up just after getting to the range but that wasn't a problem  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I have put a few rounds over mine but haven't got my ced m2 to compare with.Need a new sensor,will see if I can borrow one.
> But so far seem to be working well,a lot easier to set up and use.The first time the wind picked up just after getting to the range but that wasn't a problem 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 :Cool: Do remember if the speeds were close to what you got with your CED?

----------


## Dreamer

I haven't  put a tested load over yet,I'm a serial load developer lol but some loads looked a bit slow to what i had been getting over the CED
Have sorted a sensor out so hopefully Wednesday arvo I'll be able to compare side by side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I haven't  put a tested load over yet,I'm a serial load developer lol but some loads looked a bit slow to what i had been getting over the CED
> Have sorted a sensor out so hopefully Wednesday arvo I'll be able to compare side by side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am looking forward to your opinion.

----------


## Dreamer

So I finally got round to testing it next to my ced M2 today.I had it set up right in front of the M2 The M2 is 13ft from the front of the bench and the superchrono was 12ft

And here are the numbers
String 1,2,3,5,6 and 8 are the .222 and 50sp and 4 and 7 are the .243 and 87hpbt
String 1/26.5w748     superchrono
_  1)_3159.0_ -18.3   1)2972
_  2)_3195.0_  17.7   2)3001
_  3)_3178.0_   0.7    3)2992 
                                  Avg=2988
__ High:_3195.0
__  Low:_3159.0
__ E.S.:_  36.0
__ Ave.:_3177.3
__ S.D.:_  18.0
__  95%:_ ±54.8

String 2/27w748   
_  1)_3206.0_ -15.3  1)3034
_  2)_3227.0_   5.7    2)3061
_  3)_3231.0_   9.7   3)3051
                                Avg=3047
__ High:_3231.0
__  Low:_3206.0
__ E.S.:_  25.0
__ Ave.:_3221.3
__ S.D.:_  13.4
__  95%:_ ±40.8

String 3/27.5w748
_  1)_3267.0_  17.0 1)3074
_  2)_3222.0_ -28.0 2)3057
_  3)_3261.0_  11.0 3)3074
                               Avg=3067
__ High:_3267.0
__  Low:_3222.0
__ E.S.:_  45.0
__ Ave.:_3250.0
__ S.D.:_  24.4
__  95%:_ ±74.2

String 4/44.5ar2209 87hpbt
_  1)_3189.0_   9.2 1)3005
_  2)_3174.0_  -5.8 2)2988
_  3)_3168.0_ -11.8 3)2979
_  4)_3186.0_   6.2 4)3011
_  5)_3182.0_   2.2 5)2998
                                Avg=2995
__ High:_3189.0
__  Low:_3168.0
__ E.S.:_  21.0
__ Ave.:_3179.8
__ S.D.:_   8.7
__  95%:_ ±12.1

String 5/25bm2
_  1)_3233.0_  -0.7 1)3064
_  2)_3225.0_  -8.7 2)3051
_  3)_3243.0_   9.3 3)3064
                              Avg=3057
__ High:_3243.0
__  Low:_3225.0
__ E.S.:_  18.0
__ Ave.:_3233.7
__ S.D.:_   9.0
__  95%:_ ±27.4

String 6/25.5bm2
_  1)_3290.0_  23.0 1)3106
_  2)_3261.0_  -6.0 2)3087
_  3)_3250.0_ -17.0 3)3061
                                  Avg=3083
__ High:_3290.0
__  Low:_3250.0
__ E.S.:_  40.0
__ Ave.:_3267.0
__ S.D.:_  20.7
__  95%:_ ±63.0

String 7/44.5ar2209
_  1)_3183.0_  -8.7 1)3005
_  2)_3185.0_  -6.7 2)2998
_  3)_3207.0_  15.3 3)3018
                                Avg=3005
__ High:_3207.0
__  Low:_3183.0
__ E.S.:_  24.0
__ Ave.:_3191.7
__ S.D.:_  13.3
__  95%:_ ±40.5

String 8/26bm2
_  1)_3366.0_  29.0 1)3159
_  2)_3341.0_   4.0 2)3149
_  3)_3304.0_ -33.0 3)3126
                                 Avg=3143
__ High:_3366.0
__  Low:_3304.0
__ E.S.:_  62.0
__ Ave.:_3337.0
__ S.D.:_  31.2
__  95%:_ ±94.9

As you can see there is a bit of difference here!Next I will test them with the superchrono at the recommened distance according to the instructions which is to be futher from the muzzle then the height from the bore.But from memory when I had it closer last time it still seem slower??

----------


## Norway

If I read your post correct, you have roughly 200 fps difference between the two?

----------


## Dreamer

Yes that's correct.
How have you gotten on with comparing yours Norway?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Norway

The Kurzzeit was stopped in customs before Christmas and haven't been released yet. Hopefully have it done within two weeks. Sooner the better it seems.

----------


## R93

Good effort and a decent comparison Dreamer.
200fps is a bit of a bummer.
I have the Ced2 and it seems to be pretty accurate compared with baldbobs Oehler so I think I will stick with that for a while.
One without friggin big wings and could be used in most conditions would have been good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Kenneth

Hey 
I've followed Norway's trail here, we've sold a few of these to NZ I believe. 
I've done a little video of the superchrono in use, and i've had good results with it. 
I guess it is important to get it parallell to the bore line, and I've used about 3 meters distance. 
Mine has been steady , and cathes all the shots I've fired over it. I've used  a .510 whisper in supersonic mode, a 270 Win and a 6,5-284 at about 900m/ sek. 
I did have a bit of snag at first as well, mainly due to either placing it to close to another chrono, not sighting it at the target, or placing it to close. 
 If you lower it to about 30-50 cm below your boreline, 2,5-5 meters out, and aim it at a point 30-50 cm below your target ( same as distance to boreline) you should be good.
take a look at this slightly dated video, 
SuperChrono demo and use - YouTube

----------


## Dreamer

> Good effort and a decent comparison Dreamer.
> 200fps is a bit of a bummer.
> I have the Ced2 and it seems to be pretty accurate compared with baldbobs Oehler so I think I will stick with that for a while.
> One without friggin big wings and could be used in most conditions would have been good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


Thanks R93,yea a bit dissapointing.
I'll have a couple of more plays but as I said when I did have the superchrono at the optium distance it still seemed slow and the .243 load was right where it was before my sensor crapped out so hmm  :Oh Noes:

----------


## R93

Jonesy's one was out a ways on the fast side it seems.
I wonder if they can be calibrated?
Hope you get good customer service if its needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Dreamer

Hmm interesting.Might flick them an email and see what they say.

----------


## Nzgunner

I use a Kurrzeit which is ok and a good place to start for new loads. However I've found I get better results for working out bullet drop by the "point of impact" test.  It never seems to be the same as the chronograph.

----------


## sneeze

The CED2 is good but its better with IR screens, without them in ambient light I still get significant differences. It would be good to see the acoustic against one with controlled light. 
Id be happy to do a  test  if someones  keen enough to loan an acoustic one.

----------


## R93

> I use a Kurrzeit which is ok and a good place to start for new loads. However I've found I get better results for working out bullet drop by the "point of impact" test.  It never seems to be the same as the chronograph.



Totally agree. I always confirm by firing.
Lots of other variables to consider other than just velocity.
Generally Im on till I get beyond 600 using shooter and known data.
Then a bit of fiddling to get spot on is needed.
I sometimes zero at 600, slip the scales
If its out a smige to what shooter says my elevation should be and find I am pretty sussed from there.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## geezejonesy

went to use my one yesterday got all set up and bugga  my one had flat batteries  :Sick: 
no replacements on hand  at that time  so just went an blasted some water filled milk bottles  :Cool:

----------


## Norway

These posts had me worried, so I initiated contact with the producer/ Steinert. A bit short on time so hasty post summing up/abridged version of the answer from Mr Steinert:

_The level is being removed from the updated version, it confuses. Use the sights and aim as per instructions. Use the accuracy calculator if needed.
The technology require some getting used to in our experience, most users get proper results after a couple of tries.
If there chronograph measures faulty they'll get a new one of course._

(I got an xls file with an accuracy calculator. Can anyone PM email and host so users can get it? It can be used to calculate the effect from aiming errors etc.)

----------


## Norway

Now tested against a Kurzzeit PVM21 with my 22 Hornet.
PVM21 avg 749,5 msec vs Superchrono 750 msec. 
As soon as I've solved the powersupply problem I intend to test against two PVM21 (need to build a battery pack).
Film coming.

----------


## sneeze

Will be very cool if theses prove to  be accurate and reliable. So easy to carrry and set up and no ambient light problems.

----------


## R93

> Will be very cool if theses prove to  be accurate and reliable. So easy to carrry and set up and no ambient light problems.


+1 ill be getting one if they work out to be accurate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.

----------


## geezejonesy

just did a few quick test this evening   nothing definitive but here goes 

my 300wm  adi 2213sc with 75grs shooting 168gr Amax ave fps 3011   3 shots only
my 25-06   adi 2213sc with  53grs shooting 110gr accubonds ave  2800 fps   2 shots only
 my 25-06   adi 2213sc with  53grs shooting 117gr sst s  ave 2850 fps  2 shots only 
my 223 adi 2206h with 25grs shooting  55gr sierra blitz  ave 3024 fps 4 shots only 
mates 243 with 105 gr amax s  ave 2457fps  unknown powder n weights ???
same rifle 243 with 85 gr pills??? 2870 av fps 
last test was mates 7.62x39 steel shells factory load ???  ave 2350 fps 

so i dont know if these figures are in the ball park  but it appears to me that its resonably close to the mark ?????

----------


## Kenneth

Hey guys
I just read through this tread again, and I hope that people are becoming comfortable with the superchrono in use. We dont make them, but we sell them. And as such our experience with the producer is absolutely first class. As for ourselves, we consider the Nz market just as important as the Norwegian market, and we will treat any problems with our full attention. If we can help you with any problem we will, and if there is a fault you will have a new unit or complete reimbursement without any hassle. Not that we think there will be, but thats our policy. 
 I do not have the time to follow up on all forum threads, but any emails at kenneth@vertebrae.no or a pm will be answered. 
thanks guys !

----------


## Norway

Here's the promised film

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers for the vid Norway, I have to say I admire your dedication shooting in the conditions you do.It would be easier I imagine to curl up next to a warm fire or woman :Grin: 
But I guess that is where you live and life goes on so you do what you do :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dreamer

So I had another play with my superchrono today after pming Norway and asking him how far from the muzzle he had his.I put my 6 paces out lined it up with the target and went to it.I have since had my 243 chopped back to 19" from 22" for the sup to be on full time and the velocities I got today all looked pretty darn good  :Have A Nice Day: .I had given the sensor I had borrowed for my ced m2 back as I had ordered a replacement the other day but it hasn't turned up yet so I'll do it all again next week but with the ced m2 as well to hopefully conform that I've got the superchrono sorted  :Thumbsup: 
As a side note I didn't take any notice of the set up instructions for it this time which seemed to help  :ORLY:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

Sounds promising? Sounds just like a few teething problems. Took a few goes to get my CED2 to work right as well. 
It read full the other day, halfway thru load testing and I had to drive back into town (25km) to read the friggin instructions on how to clear the memory. Got all set up the next day to find I left my 2 scopes in town so had to go back and get them! Must be getting old.

----------


## Dreamer

> Sounds promising? Sounds just like a few teething problems. Took a few goes to get my CED2 to work right as well. 
> It read full the other day, halfway thru load testing and I had to drive back into town (25km) to read the friggin instructions on how to clear the memory. Got all set up the next day to find I left my 2 scopes in town so had to go back and get them! Must be getting old.


Yeah it is starting to look promising.At least your being consistant with forgetting things R93  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Yeah it is starting to look promising.At least your being consistant with forgetting things R93



Dont get me started on the battery pack for the I.R. screens!!! 8 hrs? My ass! Wouldnt be so bad if we didnt move from the farm.

If I keep forgetting shit I will end up eating crayons and need to wear a helmet to bed :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Dont get me started on the battery pack for the I.R. screens!!! 8 hrs? My ass! Wouldnt be so bad if we didnt move from the farm.
> 
> If I keep forgetting shit I will end up eating crayons and need to wear a helmet to bed


But at least the windows will be licked clean  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> But at least the windows will be licked clean 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



I rarely let Abe in my truck Cam. Good idea tho! I might take him for a drive to the playground next time I am home.
 :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

> need to wear a helmet to bed


So that was just your hair then? :36 1 7: 

The battery seems to get a bit better after a few charges.

----------


## R93

> So that was just your hair then?
> 
> The battery seems to get a bit better after a few charges.


Ha Ha........Cheek! It was a soft helmet I am allowed to wear on special occasions.

----------


## redbang

BUMP.   Just thought I'd put this back into view, I'm keen to find out if the people who have one these chronies are still happy/sad with them, and any fresh comments would be welcome  :Have A Nice Day: 


Potential customer on the prowl. . . . .  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> BUMP.   Just thought I'd put this back into view, I'm keen to find out if the people who have one these chronies are still happy/sad with them, and any fresh comments would be welcome 
> 
> 
> Potential customer on the prowl. . . . .


+1 Me as well.

----------


## Norway

I smashed my ON/OFF button, but they replaced it free of charge. Had them send a replacement to a guy up north (further north) as he is shooting my 338LM/powder combo and I wanted to see what it did at lower temperatures. I'll get mine back in April.

----------


## Dreamer

I have descovered that as soon as the battery life gets down to 3 bars it dosnt like turning on.Sent my first one back and got a replacement one thinking it was a fault but the replacement one does the same and have been waiting for a reply from them regaurding their thoughts on this as I would have thought it would work right down to the last bar.
To be honest I'm not overly impressed and proberly wont use mine again now I have got a replacement sensor for my CED M2.

----------


## geezejonesy

ive  found that even tho it says to use alkaline batteries  which  i  havent yet 
the old standard batteries dont last very well  suppose i should get some alkaline ones i guess

----------


## veitnamcam

Alkaline is standard isn't it?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## geezejonesy

not when we ve still got the old  ever red s

----------


## Pnumatix

Just tested mine today for the first time. Shot over it with a 270Win pushing 140 VLD's, and a 7mmRM pushing 180 VLD's. Both loads I have used for a long time. The upshot is this thing is quite good. No velocity variation with light changes at all. Results when compared to 26 x 3 shot strings through the 7mmRM recorded in my range log book shot over a Prochrono came in at 10 fps under the average for all those strings. However the variation of those 26 x 3 shot stings measured with the Prochrono was 72 fps depending on the ambient light at the time of recording. My range book only lists the light as "sunny" or "dull" aganst each string (not very scientific I know).
I set up the Superchrono at a measured five yards from the muzzle as I normally do with the Prochrono. 18" under the line of sight, aimed at a mark 18" under the centre of my target. The target was 100 yards away. Everything I have read about the Superchrono emphasises the need to be parrallel to the bullet path. I also used Alkali AA's as suggested by the manufacturer.
I will carry out a more comprehensive comparison when I get time (in a month), but initial impressions are good.
It does however take a little longer to set up properly than my Prochrono, but the results are less shots for the same information.

----------


## NZVarminter

Well mine arrives on Friday, so had a play this weekend at the range. 

My Shooters Chrony often gives E1 errors so I was keen to see how the acoustic one compares. Shooting a 223, the Super Chrony reads about 50fps lower than the Shooters Chrony, any the last 3 shots at the RH target gave E1 errors with my Shooters Chony , but read ok with the new Super Chrony.

I've had a suspicion my Shooters Chrony is reading high for a while now, so I think the Super Chony's 50fps lower readings are probably more accurate.

The super chrony is much quicker to setup, less sensitive to poor light conditons affecting getting a reading, but for gods sake why did they go to all that trouble making a custom moulding and then not make the display vertical so you can read it from the shooting position! .... I now have to get up and walk in front of the firing line to read each shot, and find something hard to write against to record my results. Stupid design faults like that make me wonder what the designer was thinking of...they have ruined what could have been the ultimate chonograph!

NB I had it set up just in front on my Shooter Chrony, so about 2-3m out from the muzzle.  I suppose I could bring it in closer, but I'm really struggling to understand why they would make the LCD screen at such a flat angle! I must admit that was my first thought when I first read Norways reviews, but nobody else has pointed out the difficulty in reading the bloody thing from the shooting position.

Cheers

Grant

----------


## Pnumatix

A good point raised there. I had noticed the same thing before I got mine, but it didn't stop me buying one. I haven't really found it to be a problem as I use it at my own range, so it's not like I have to wait for others to stop shooting to retrieve the data. I have heard there is a new model coming out that has bluetooth. So you can view the results on your smart phone. No idea when it's due to be released though.
It's still a huge improvement on my Prochrony in that it will record 99 shots intead of one which I have to write down after each shot. I hope to get out in the next few days and try it under the target at 300 yards. I guess it won't matter about the display angle then :Have A Nice Day:

----------

